# Friday (here)



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

I'll side with Rich and wear my IWC Aquatimer GST 2000 3536-01 as its one of my all time faves... IMHO its one of the best (maybe the best) everyday watch out there, and it may be sacrilige to say but it beats the SD hands down in my book.


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Zeno Navigator in the morning:










Cheers


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Tissot


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

IWC are very very nice pieces 

For me this ol thing


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

One or t'other....maybe both.


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Friday already 

Bloody hell, i've only just got back from the pub.

Wearing my PRS50 LE but i'll probably change for something else tomorrow.... maybe.










Soon be saturday and time for a lie in :sleep1:


----------



## Steve264 (May 29, 2006)

Trying out my latest incoming...










:bb:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Tada.










Later,

William


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

JonW is my hero. :thumbup:

My other watches have sat idle since it arrived...it's been a week. 

*IWC Aquatimer GST 2000 3536-01*


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

SharkBike said:


> JonW is my hero. :thumbup:
> 
> My other watches have sat idle since it arrived...it's been a week.
> 
> *IWC Aquatimer GST 2000 3536-01*


You are going to give him a complex


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

:lol: to both of you. too funny 

Am very pleased youre still loving it Rich, tho its had not to fall for its charms... it looks simple and maybe a bit clinical in pics, but in the hand it has hidden depths... I could go, and I probably will... hmm go the Jam!


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Was wearing this on the thick Delaurian BWII (it looks like liqourice and smells like a steak!) to hit the local DIY center and the shops...










....but off into the city now and will wear this one for a few reasons, one for a few guys on here who know why and 2ndly to comemerate the new model being released this week...


----------



## Andy Tims (Apr 13, 2008)

My trusty old SD today










HAGWE all


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

Timex Electric today.


----------



## inskip75 (Jan 10, 2009)

this today, until I receive an incoming f300 from Keith


----------



## Livius de Balzac (Oct 6, 2006)

Breitling Premier today 




























Kelek cal. 10000/B40, 38 jewels


----------



## salmonia (Apr 25, 2006)

My IWC 3536, recently back from my watchmaker.

Have had a light polish....and now back on the bracelet..... :tongue2:


----------



## bobbymonks (Jan 13, 2009)

Friday here too, and just too God Damn early for me!

Flagship today, again


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Im not playing until later :naughty:


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Andy nice lug-holes 

I am wearing the middle one


----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)

Ceramic Sumo:


----------



## jbw (May 6, 2008)

Still with the Jsar.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

jasonm said:


> Im not playing until later :naughty:


Me neither :naughty: .... new arrival here and I'm itching to take, and then post, a picture....but it's the "drop-off-daughter-at-school-and-then-go-to-Asda" run first. :sadwalk:


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Mido multifort today










Cheers

Andrew


----------



## powelly (Jan 6, 2009)

My old Seiko Kinetic today, lots of sentimental value this one, my nan bought it for me 11 years ago. It had been out of action since 2007 and I only got it fixed early this year, she had a new crystal, capacitor and a service.


----------



## Jonmurgie (Feb 11, 2007)

Been wearing it all week... I see no reason to change today


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Great photo Jon


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)




----------



## grant1967 (Aug 30, 2008)

Good old Seiko 5 beater Today maybe be replaced later on with 3 incoming


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

JoT said:


> I am wearing the middle one


Don't you need to update that photo John 

BTW I'm going with this old Seiko at the moment


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)




----------



## magnet (Mar 20, 2008)

Old one for me today.


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

SO 46 today.


----------



## hotmog (Feb 4, 2006)

This for me for the past two weeks


----------



## Deego (Jan 1, 2008)

Archimede Pilot for me tonight and all weekend  (maybe  )


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

*RLT48 Navigator Quartz*


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

This one at the moment but that's liable to change as I have two other watches with me today ........ not sure why :huh:

Have a good weekend everyone :thumbup:


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Lumibrite for a run out today but on a Nato.

Alasdair


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

Sub:


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Sinn 142B this morning


----------



## pinkwindmill (Aug 17, 2006)

A bit of class on a Friday... 



















I can't believe this is over 35 years old!

Cheers,

Guy


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

still wearing this one


----------



## Gilius (Mar 7, 2009)

PhilM said:


> BTW I'm going with this old Seiko at the moment


great,you have original "pyramide" strap..........not often seen :wub:


----------



## powelly (Jan 6, 2009)

Robert said:


> *RLT48 Navigator Quartz*


I just ordered one of these this morning, I'm hoping it turns up tomorow, I have asked for it on a black Nato, hopefully i'll be able to post it up on the saturday thread.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Silver Hawk said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > Im not playing until later :naughty:
> ...


Right, back from Asda :starwars:

Here is the new Toshi strap for my new arrival....and that's a 26mm Toshi! (yes, the lugs are also 26mm h34r: )


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Start with the 24hr wind up today.


----------



## Jocke (Jul 5, 2008)

Going with the Alpha today


----------



## sonyman (Feb 9, 2009)

this one for me

:tongue2:


----------



## Steve264 (May 29, 2006)

Roger said:


> SO 46 today.


That's just beautiful, Rog.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Fancied a change so swapped over to my only RLT


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

This one for me today, recently repatriated with its original bracelet and looking rather fine imho.










Hopefully picking up something in a couple of hours though, so I reserve the right to change .

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

All the watches are in boxes as I am moving back to Paris. I kept only 2 of them whose this one.

Bertrand


----------



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)

A very special new arrvial for me! Fresh from full overhaul at STS! Check out that case graining!


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

After the post yesterday about the Dynamic Chrono, I decided to wear mine last night and it sort of bled over into today....


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Wore these two while I nipped into town for what I thought would be a simple international money transfer...

*Poljot Aviator Chronograph, cal.3133 23 Jewels` Made in Russia`*










*Pulsar PJN299-X1 cal.V675-X063*










of course it was never going to be that simple, I waited in the queue for what seemed like hours only to be told by the cashier that he couldn`t deal with it & I`d have to go to the information/reception desk & see someone else. Naturally there was a queue of seven people which had hardly moved while I`d been in the first one. :wallbash: Time was running out in the free parking area so I had to leave :taz:

Oh well, it`ll be up early tomorrow for me to get first in the queue 

Anyway I swapped over to this when I came home...

*O&W/RLT ID3066, ETA 2824-2 25 Jewels.*


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Just taken a better pic of the SHOM.










Cheers,

Gary


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

tranber70 said:


> All the watches are in boxes as I am moving back to Paris. I kept only 2 of them whose this one.
> 
> Bertrand


Hope the move goes well Bertrand, great travel watch that one!



dickstar1977 said:


> A very special new arrvial for me! Fresh from full overhaul at STS! Check out that case graining!


Looks superb Tom! Love the strap


----------



## lewjamben (Dec 4, 2007)

Alexus said:


> One or t'other....maybe both.


What I want to know, is how did you take that picture? Third hand perhaps? h34r:

Poljot Strela for me today:


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Agent orange said:


> Just taken a better pic of the SHOM.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Superb Gary! Great pic... reminds me to sell mine tho...


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

JonW said:


> Agent orange said:
> 
> 
> > Just taken a better pic of the SHOM.
> ...


*Nooooooo!!!!!!!!!*

Don't do it mate, you'll only regret it in a few years time when WC run out of stock. If you need the funds for your upcoming wedding or trip sell something modern and replaceable, please!

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Bill B (Apr 4, 2006)

Dwatch


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Agent orange said:


> JonW said:
> 
> 
> > Agent orange said:
> ...


Gary, sadly quite a few of my vintage Omegas need to go... the FM and the PloProf I listed havent sold yet so the SHOM is next on the transfer list... sad but true... Ive probably sold 10 watches this year but need to move about 10-20 more depending on what sells... flights, cars and weddings dont come cheap


----------



## RussellB (Dec 22, 2008)

Dunhill for me!


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

And now for something completely different. Decided its been to long since I last wore a Tissot Rockwatch so dug out this Black R151 model with coral inlay. This is one of the 'better' models of Rockwatch, a step above the standard model as evidenced by the gold plated crown, hands and lugs, only surpassed by the models with the stone band.


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Ive spent 3 of the last 6 days in planes or airports, its the first time I have traveled with a GMT watch and I must say it is brilliantly useful. Still with the Trimix.










home in 20 hours though, woohooo.

Andy


----------



## Dick Browne (Dec 16, 2008)

williamsat said:


> Timex Electric today.


Hmm, isn't that a Sekonda strap on that timex?

I'll get m'anorak


----------



## bazman (Jan 10, 2009)

Decided to go with the casio super illuminator today. I wish it had the Marlin logo on it though. 










Cheers,

Barry


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Just had to change over on to this.

B & M Capeland S XXL. One more tomorrow and thats my lot for a while.

Alasdair :tongue2:


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

Sinn 857 for me today:


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

Dave ME said:


> Sinn 857 for me today:


Just stunning these 857s. The clarity of them along with the quality of the construction just does it for me


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Silver Hawk said:


> Here is the new Toshi strap for my new arrival....and that's a 26mm Toshi! (yes, the lugs are also 26mm h34r: )


No one interested to know what this massive 26mm Toshi is doing on my wrist?  OK, well I'm going to show you anyway! :tongue2:

A Next LCD from robiow. I think the combo works quite well...and much better that the original Next strap.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I was interested!

I spoke to Rich who told me you had a 26mm Toshi strap on...I was struggling to imagine that 

Looks good....

Bit trendy for you isnt it?


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

this today as we had a bit of sunshine


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Silver Hawk said:


> Silver Hawk said:
> 
> 
> > Here is the new Toshi strap for my new arrival....and that's a 26mm Toshi! (yes, the lugs are also 26mm h34r: )
> ...


Flipping heck Paul that's huge... 

BTW It does work, bid and bold that what I say :thumbsup:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Seeing BobJames's sales post reminded me that I had a few Armani's tucked away in the bottom of my box. Went and dug them out, this is the best of them so wearing this for a change today. Surprisingly nice and heavy watch.


----------



## Robin S (Nov 1, 2008)

Been wearing this Citizen Auto that arrived today. I haven't been able to capture how good the iridescent dial looks on this, so you will just have to take my word for it


----------



## ditchdiger (Jun 23, 2007)

back from sts and only running a few secounds fast a day super :lol:


----------



## wilfmannion (Jul 26, 2008)

This one today


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

JonW said:


> Gary, sadly quite a few of my vintage Omegas need to go... the FM and the PloProf I listed havent sold yet so the SHOM is next on the transfer list... sad but true... Ive probably sold 10 watches this year but need to move about 10-20 more depending on what sells... flights, cars and weddings dont come cheap


Get your priorities straight, Jon! Forget the wedding and keep the watches!! :lol:

anyway, changed over to my Doxa Divingstar for a bit of summer yellow this afternoon


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Toshi said:


> anyway, changed over to my Doxa Divingstar for a bit of summer yellow this afternoon


Now we're talking Rich. Must remember you still have that. :lol:

Alasdair


----------



## Andy Tims (Apr 13, 2008)

Bill B said:


> Dwatch


Interesting - tell us more please.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Toshi said:


> anyway, changed over to my Doxa Divingstar for a bit of summer yellow this afternoon


Very nice  but what happend to the latest arrival from earlier in the week :blink:


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

PhilM said:


> Toshi said:
> 
> 
> > anyway, changed over to my Doxa Divingstar for a bit of summer yellow this afternoon
> ...


I decided that (unfortunately) it was too small for me so I'm not keeping it (so it won't get shown here) :tongue2:


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Toshi said:


> I decided that (unfortunately) it was too small for me so I'm not keeping it (so it won't get shown here) :tongue2:


You tease Rich, everyone will want to know what it was now!

Just changed over to this after taking a few snaps. Many thanks to Jon (bristolboozer) for a super smooth transaction .

I'm lovin' this chunk of funky 70's styling especially the beautiful linen dial .










_Seamaster Megaquartz. Cal.1310 from mid 70's (can't get the screws out to confirm the date yet)_

Cheers,

Gary

P.S. I'll do a 'new arrival' post a bit later.


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Agent orange said:


> This one for me today, recently repatriated with its original bracelet and looking rather fine imho.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Thats it, thats *the* one, its so perfect

Why can they not make them like that now?

:wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:

:wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

Just switched to an Oris to finish the day:


----------



## dougal74 (Oct 5, 2006)

Now fully re-energized and beaming...


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Wore these two while I nipped into town for what I thought would be a simple international money transfer...
> 
> *Poljot Aviator Chronograph, cal.3133 23 Jewels` Made in Russia`*
> 
> ...


i must be feeling a bit unwell.....but those two look pretty cool mach.......


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Swapped over to these before coming to work...



Poljot Sturmanskie, cal.31682, 25 Jewels.










Buran, Model 7750/442 1 903, Valjoux cal.7750 25 Jewels.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

got this on now.....



twickersdude soxa 6309


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mrteatime said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Wore these two while I nipped into town for what I thought would be a simple international money transfer...
> ...


:swoon:

There`s hope for you yet Shawn :wink2:

:lol:


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Just got back from 5 days in Derbyshire having worn this all week.










Have now swapped over to this for the evening.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

been wearing my smiths w10 all day


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Ive been wearing my new arrival....

But I think I will start a new topic... :tongue2:


----------



## 11oss (Jun 15, 2007)




----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)




----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)




----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Sticking with the Russian theme today gold plated luch with gold plated 2209 movement lovely watch.


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

I'm wearing my frogmariner


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Silver Hawk said:


>


So you're actually wearing it then, Paul? Excellent :thumbsup:


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Toshi said:


> Silver Hawk said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Cant make my mind up about that one Paul I was never a great lover of digital watches and to be honest with that size strap i expected at least a Russian cockpit clock on it


----------



## Fulminata (Feb 23, 2008)

Had the Mirage on for the last couple of days.


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

This one first










Changed mind then this one


----------



## cookie520 (Jan 7, 2008)

Wow - Nearly didn't make it today - finally managed to get the camera out for a few quick shots of the new "old" arrival. Just love the humming - my first


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Now that the winter is over. B)


----------

